# 2011 Nissan Titan SQ Build



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok the time has finally begun


Headunit- Pioneer Dex-p99rs

Front Stage

Speakers- Focal Krx3 fully active
Amps- Two Arc Audio's 4200 SE's
One bridged to the mid-basses and the other for mids and tweets

Rear Fill- Undecided but possibly another set of Krx3's just for when there are passengers sitting in the back

Sub stage- Still working on that, contemplating on doing a single 12' ID Max in the center console rear firing sub and ported 3 cubes tuned to 26hz, Or thinking about doing 4 8's (brand undecided) under the rear seat upfiring

Sub amp- I currently have a Arc Audio SE 4000 but that is just too massive so I will probably do 2 Arc Audio SE 2300's depending on my setup

Wiring- 2 runs of Knuconceptz 0awg OFC, Dayton Audio Rca's to Arc ALD's line drivers then twisted shielded cat 6 to the amps

Alternator- Either DC Power 270XP or Mechman 250 amp Alt

Batteries- Sears Die hard Gold or Odyssey 

Damping- Stinger Roadkill Expert 


I am free to suggestions or opions.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

And some more


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Excellent start.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you, still lots of work ahead of me :sweatdrop:


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

joemk69 said:


> Thank you, still lots of work ahead of me


Tell me about it. I started my build back in Sept. and am no where near done yet! I just keep chipping away at it and some day it will be finished. Well, at least playing music .


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I LOVED my Nissan Titan when I had it. I had a full DLS setup that sounded amazing. I'll be sure to follow your progress! The pillars look good already.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> I LOVED my Nissan Titan when I had it. I had a full DLS setup that sounded amazing. I'll be sure to follow your progress! The pillars look good already.


Thank you, they are at the upholstery shop getting wrapped with vinyl as we speak


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> I LOVED my Nissan Titan when I had it. I had a full DLS setup that sounded amazing. I'll be sure to follow your progress! The pillars look good already.


Do you have any pics of your install? What did you have for subs?Where were your subs mounted?


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I built a couple of boxes for under the rear seat. I used JL 10W3 subs. The first box I did downfiring and it was a bit on the small side as far as volume. I re-did it up firing and was able to squeeze out a bit more volume and they sounded way better.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Some pics of fiberglass panels to cover the elephant sized vagina holes in my doors


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Interesting.. Since I'll probably start on my 06 soon... I'm thinking 10 under the front seats, due to my 3yr old shepard.. 

How did you come about the angle for the pillars? Did you have the RF system with the center channel?


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

AccordUno said:


> Interesting.. Since I'll probably start on my 06 soon... I'm thinking 10 under the front seats, due to my 3yr old shepard..
> 
> How did you come about the angle for the pillars? Did you have the RF system with the center channel?


The speakers sounds best aimed that way and I got lucky as it was more ascetically pleasing that way also. 10's under the front seats? How are you going to pull that one off? I am prob going to do a center console sub(s). Yes I had the factory RF system. I was very happy the way it sounded for a factory system but it just didnt cut it for me


----------



## RiLoWa (Nov 9, 2011)

Real nice ride and nice pillars. Is this a daily driver? Four eights could work nicely under the back seat, but where will you put all the amps then? They look to be too big to go under the front seats neatly.

I have a 2009 CC that come spring time, I plan on finishing up a very modest install. I stuffed two amps under the driver seat and put a single eight (up firing and side ported) under the rear seat. I may go with another ported eight on the other side later on. Where I am stuck at the moment is, I have been wondering how deep of a speaker will fit in the front door before there is a problem? I have not taken it apart yet myself, and hadn't planned to until I purchase the driver for that spot, which is on hold until I know the answer.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

RiLoWa said:


> Real nice ride and nice pillars. Is this a daily driver? Four eights could work nicely under the back seat, but where will you put all the amps then? They look to be too big to go under the front seats neatly.
> 
> I have a 2009 CC that come spring time, I plan on finishing up a very modest install. I stuffed two amps under the driver seat and put a single eight (up firing and side ported) under the rear seat. I may go with another ported eight on the other side later on. Where I am stuck at the moment is, I have been wondering how deep of a speaker will fit in the front door before there is a problem? I have not taken it apart yet myself, and hadn't planned to until I purchase the driver for that spot, which is on hold until I know the answer.


Yes its a daily driver. Not sure what I am going to do with subs right now still contemplating. As far as depth for the front doors my midbass drivers have a mounting depth of 3.10" they fit no problem along with 1.25" spacers. Depending on the x max of the drivers you are looking at I was say no more than 3.25"s deep


----------



## RiLoWa (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the info, I've been looking at about 3.5" deep drivers. I may pull the trigger on a shallower set now. I didn't get very creative with my system, I wanted one that couldn't be seen if looking in the windows.

Replacing the center console wasn't an option for me. I think I have read a couple of threads on here (or club titan) about a couple of Titan owners that did this, but not 100% certain where. IRCC, one was pleased and one was not.

If it helps you any, I am using the JBL GTO-804. IMHO, four of those (two on each side) will fit easily under the rear seat in .3 cubic foot sealed (each) boxes. Mine is in the recommended .6 ported, which became a rather large box overall due to the large port size I chose. This replaced a single old school JL Audio 10W6 v1 in a sealed .65 box. Much more output with the ported eight over that sealed ten.

Since you are already familiar with ID, I _think_ you could get four of the ID8 D4 V.3 installed under the rear seat. Have you used eight inch subs before? How much bottom end are looking for?


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

If I do the center console enclosure I am going to cut mine off right at the bezel for the shifter and glass the enclosure to what remains of the factory console. No I have never used any 8's before, I do like lowend on my subs. I already bought the Idmax's so I figure I will try to use them if I can, they were originally going to be installed in my G35.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

RiLoWa said:


> Thanks for sharing the info, I've been looking at about 3.5" deep drivers. I may pull the trigger on a shallower set now. I didn't get very creative with my system, I wanted one that couldn't be seen if looking in the windows.
> 
> Replacing the center console wasn't an option for me. I think I have read a couple of threads on here (or club titan) about a couple of Titan owners that did this, but not 100% certain where. IRCC, one was pleased and one was not.
> 
> ...


Actually a driver with 3.5"'s of depth would work as long as it doesn't have crazy x max. I just went out and measured and its 3.48 from the top of my baffle to the tape measure touching the glass with the window all the way down. So if you did about 3 layers of cld under the 1.25" baffle that would work


----------



## RiLoWa (Nov 9, 2011)

I suggest that you try out your 12's under the rear seat up-firing, before carving up the console. All you'll be out is the cost & time to put them there to evaluate. You can also raise the rear seats a bit to make more space available.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

someone of titantalk/clubtitan took one of Tech12Volts 8" sub box tweaked it and used slim 10" subs. Not sure if my subs will work due to depth, but I go camping (usually stuff **** under the rear seats) and a german shepherd that likes to go for spins, so the rear seat might not be an option at the moment. I haven't been able to bring myself to building something under the seat. is there any way I could get better pictures of your pillars?


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

AccordUno said:


> someone of titantalk/clubtitan took one of Tech12Volts 8" sub box tweaked it and used slim 10" subs. Not sure if my subs will work due to depth, but I go camping (usually stuff **** under the rear seats) and a german shepherd that likes to go for spins, so the rear seat might not be an option at the moment. I haven't been able to bring myself to building something under the seat. is there any way I could get better pictures of your pillars?


My pillars are at the upholstery shop, I should have them back monday or tuesday. When I get them back I will take some pics of them installed


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Some pic of the finished pillars


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

I made a termination panel for my line drivers which will be mounted on the driver side firewall. I also have a relay mounted on there which will be the remote turn on source since I have 8 pieces of equipment that need a remote trigger. The fuse on the right is to protect the remote turn on lead coming from the headunit. The fuse on the left is to protect the remote turn on trigger coming out of the relay. The line drivers are each attached with velcro and also a piece of one wrap (not shown) , which wraps around and the line drivers and the mounting board


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sweet, love the work


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice and clean.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, I am very anxious to hear the final result


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks great!!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

nice work.. did your titan have the grill above the radio behind that pocket? I've been wondering if there's a speaker there and if it's usable..


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

AccordUno said:


> nice work.. did your titan have the grill above the radio behind that pocket? I've been wondering if there's a speaker there and if it's usable..


Yes there is a center channel speaker there


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

I secured the grill cloth to the back of the a pillar with spray adhesive then stuffed it with acousta stuf polyfill.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

I wasn't happy with the grill cloth that came on the krx3 grills, it was very transparent and cheap looking. So I reupholstered it with Mellotone grill cloth. The pic on the left is with the original grill cloth on it and the one on the right is the Mellotone grill cloth.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

I made some sacks out of grill cloth and stuffed it with acousta stuf and shoved it in the cavities between my dash and inner fender wall. I did that so it would be easy to remove if needed to be. After I palced the sacks in there I placed loose polyfill on top.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is some pics of the pillars  I think they turned out great. It was only my second time ever fiber glassing and first time tackling pillars.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is a pic of the headunit installed


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Pillars look fantastic imho. Nicely done.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

hybridamp said:


> Pillars look fantastic imho. Nicely done.


Thank you, I hope they sound as good as they look


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

joemk69 said:


> Here is some pics of the pillars  I think they turned out great. It was only my second time ever fiber glassing and first time tackling pillars.


thanks. I was wondering what it would look like when installed and you posted them..


----------



## drufuss (Mar 13, 2009)

im so happy your doing this build log. i have the same truck, and have been looking for someone whos doing a nice sq build. 
do you plan on putting the "oh sh!t handles" back in?


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

drufuss said:


> im so happy your doing this build log. i have the same truck, and have been looking for someone whos doing a nice sq build.
> do you plan on putting the "oh sh!t handles" back in?


Yes the handles are going back in as soon as I get them painted. I would be afraid not to use them, they bolt in through the pillar which snugs down the pillar some


----------



## drufuss (Mar 13, 2009)

awesome! id really like to see how you mount the amps. i was thinking about using a box under the rear seat-one side for the sub, and the other for the amps, and possibly the ms-8 under one of the seats. as far as putting a sub in the center console, i just cant see how someone is gonna get around all the ac/heater plumbing.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

drufuss said:


> awesome! id really like to see how you mount the amps. i was thinking about using a box under the rear seat-one side for the sub, and the other for the amps, and possibly the ms-8 under one of the seats. as far as putting a sub in the center console, i just cant see how someone is gonna get around all the ac/heater plumbing.






Easy pvc piping or just eliminate it


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

joemk69 said:


> I made a termination panel for my line drivers which will be mounted on the driver side firewall. I also have a relay mounted on there which will be the remote turn on source since I have 8 pieces of equipment that need a remote trigger. The fuse on the right is to protect the remote turn on lead coming from the headunit. The fuse on the left is to protect the remote turn on trigger coming out of the relay. The line drivers are each attached with velcro and also a piece of one wrap (not shown) , which wraps around and the line drivers and the mounting board


LOVING it! Very clean work!


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am watching this tread I have a Titan also and building a system in it also


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

joemk69 said:


> I made some sacks out of grill cloth and stuffed it with acousta stuf and shoved it in the cavities between my dash and inner fender wall. I did that so it would be easy to remove if needed to be. After I palced the sacks in there I placed loose polyfill on top.


Interesting idea to make it tidy and non-permanent. What's your goal with this - to absorb the back-wave from the speakers?


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> Interesting idea to make it tidy and non-permanent. What's your goal with this - to absorb the back-wave from the speakers?


Yes that is my goal, I don't know how much exactly it will help, but I figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have been working on the amp rack for the past day and a half pics will be up later


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok here is some pics I still have quite a bit of work to do on the amp rack. Ignore the little triangles that are sticking out on the corner they will be flush trimmed with my router. All of the corners will be rounded off to give it a cleaner look. The sides and front of the rack will be covered with black carpet. The top of the rack will be covered with black grill cloth to allow the amps to breathe and there is also going to be two acrylic windows so the two amps on the bottom will be visible.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

joemk69 said:


> Yes that is my goal, I don't know how much exactly it will help, but I figured I would give it a shot.


It gives me some ideas for my Scion xB. Maybe I can make a "bowl" out of grill cloth and polyfill to hang behind my mids in the dash.

You could even weigh out precise one-pound clumps of polyfill, sew them into their own pillows, then experiment with the number you throw into a subwoofer enclosure


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

So if you are doing those there, where are you planning on putting your subs?


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

AccordUno said:


> So if you are doing those there, where are you planning on putting your subs?


I am glassing to 12's into the center console down firing


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

ok.. I totally forgot about that.. I might end up having to do the subs under the rear seat in mine and build the amprack into the floor in front of that.. (4 total amps)


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

The fascia is done for the most part, I might router out the focal symbols in the plexi windows and illuminate the plexi in red. Hopefully it is not raining tom so I can finish the outside of the amp rack. I still have to make panels for the sides, bondo match the edges to the carpet and upholster it.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> Any updates?


2nd this


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Why are you using line drivers and rear fill with a P99RS?


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Start the console build yet?


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Any progress???

Pillars are awesome

Did you have any trouble fitting the HU in?

I have a 2010 CC and currently use a PXA H800 with factory HU

Plan to upgrade HU just having difficulty finding one I like and that will fit


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

joemk69 said:


> Here is some pics of the pillars  I think they turned out great. It was only my second time ever fiber glassing and first time tackling pillars.


Very nice work!


----------



## m3dia_lab (Mar 22, 2009)

im dying to see more!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> Any progress???
> 
> Pillars are awesome
> 
> ...


Any HU on the market will fit.


----------



## jboen (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice attention to detail, those a-pillars look fantastic, need more updates!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

VERY nice work! I like how all the brushed aluminum flows from one component 
to another. Is that by design or did it work out like that or did it just happen
to turn out like that? Either way its a nice touch!

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Just out curiosity, wondering if there was anything behind the pillars in your truck? found something that look like copper tubing going up into the curtain airbags on mine that is going to cause me to rethink my pillars..


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

Did you ever get the DC power ALT? I just purchased and installed one and it if perfect. Low ripple and a little higher voltage!


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Any more install pics of the amp rack installed


----------

